# CamTrakker digital ranger



## GeauxLSU (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone have personal experience with THIS camera.  
http://www.camtrakker.com/sony_digital_4_1.asp
TIA
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't have an experience with that one. I did notice that the basspro flyer I just got yesterday has Moultie digital cam for $99 on sale. Some folks have had good luck with them particularly using solar chargers. BassPro sale runs 23rd - 30th I think.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 19, 2005)

NOBODY has one of these?  Really?  They are some local boys.  Got all the features I want..... Just curious about any first hand experience.
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 12, 2005)

Rolling the dice again......


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 12, 2005)

Whoa!  Looks like they changed the link.  I'm interested in this one.  http://www.camtrakker.com/sony_digital_Ranger.asp 
Here's one for you big folding money boys!!   http://www.camtrakker.com/sony_digital_7_2.asp


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't believe nobody has one from this local company?


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 18, 2005)

A buddy has the 35mm cammtracker, but don't know anyone with the digital.  A bit higher priced than the competitors.

The 35mm takes great pics and is high quality, so I would think their digital would be as well.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 22, 2006)

Trying again...


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 23, 2006)

I have the original 35mm, and it is one of the best things I have ever purchased.  Also Camtracker customer service is fantastic.  I would not hesitate purchasing one of there digital units.  They are a fantastic company, that makes great  products.


----------



## Jim McRae (Jan 23, 2006)

Hawken2222 said:
			
		

> I have the original 35mm, and it is one of the best things I have ever purchased.  Also Camtracker customer service is fantastic.  I would not hesitate purchasing one of there digital units.  They are a fantastic company, that makes great  products.


I have to wholeheartingly disagree w/ you, Hawk. I have had a Cam Trak 35 mm for four years and it has been a constant problem. When it works, it is fine, but mine is currently on its FIFTH trip to Cam Trak South. I was charged repair fees three different times, only after a "well " worded letter did I not incur a fourth charge. Mine has had to go back once of year since the first year I have owned it. 

Phil, this is just my opinion, but I personally would steer clear of Camtrackers.


Jim M.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Sorry to hear that*

I'm sorry you've had problems with your unit.  It sounds like maybe it needs to be replaced. They produce a lot of unit's and they are bound to have a lemon every now and then.  I am disappointed that they won't replace it for you.  I've had mine for five years & it has performed flawlessly.


----------



## Jim McRae (Jan 23, 2006)

Hawk, yea I was disappointed w/ them also. I stuck w/ them since they are a GA company. On the other hand, I bought a Stealth Cam this year, and it is also on the way to the shop. Maybe I'm just jinxed when it come to trail cams.



Jim M.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Jan 23, 2006)

Phil'

I have a Camtrakker digital as well as a Leaf River digital. The Camtrakker takes the best night photos of any digital, bar none. The reason is the supplemental flash unit in the top. The Ranger model doe not have that and thus is cheaper.

I keep hoping that another company will start making a camera with a supplemental flash as powerful as the Camtrakker to put some pressure on their prices. Or even a stand alone flash unit that could be used with any digital as it doesn't have to be wired to the camera to work.

If you want the absolute best night shots, buy the Camtrakker. If you are considering the Ranger, compare it to a Cuddeback or a Leaf River.


GSH


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 23, 2006)

GrandSlamHunter said:
			
		

> Phil'
> 
> I have a Camtrakker digital as well as a Leaf River digital. The Camtrakker takes the best night photos of any digital, bar none. The reason is the supplemental flash unit in the top. The Ranger model doe not have that and thus is cheaper.
> I keep hoping that another company will start making a camera with a supplemental flash as powerful as the Camtrakker to put some pressure on their prices. Or even a stand alone flash unit that could be used with any digital as it doesn't have to be wired to the camera to work.
> ...


Wait.  I'm confused.  Did you mean to say the Leaf River doesn't have it and is cheaper?   
Are you saying you'd recommend the digital Ranger over the other 2 brands mentioned? 
The flash is not a huge concern for me (thuogh good to know) but the fact the camera is removeable is a BIG plus for me. 
Any comments on battery life?


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Jan 23, 2006)

I was trying to say that if high quality night shots with an extended flash range is important to you, buy the Camtrakker digital. Only the 2 high end Camtrakkers have a supplemental flash unit. No other makes or models that I am aware of do.

Otherwise, I consider the Leaf River, Cuddeback, and Camtrakker Ranger of very similar quality. Compare their features and see if there is one that makes one stand out to you. (removable camera, etc.)

The Camtrakker digital uses 2 rechargeable lead acid batteries that provide weeks of use between charges. These batteries will last for several years. The Leaf River uses 4 D cells and 3 C cells. Their charges will also last for weeks but then must be replaced. The Ranger and Cuddeback also use conventional batteries, but I have no experience with their life.

Hope this helps!


GSH


----------

